# CO2 System not using gas



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, I read a product review in a magazine called Aquarium Fish International tonight on a CO2 system that does not use cylinder gas, rather it uses a chemical reaction for electrolysis to produce carbon dioxide. The company that makes it is Sicce, they make pond filters and variety of pumps. The magazine article was a product test, they rated it very good. But since the system is electric, it states that it cannot do massive shifts in CO2 amount and cause PH swings like other gas using systems. Very quiet to run, no maintenance. No hoses, tanks or regulators. I checked on Amazon, they only make two models, one is rated for tanks up to 40 gallons, the other rated for 75 gal. For tanks over 75, you would need to use multiple units. It does use a disposable carbon cartridge and needs to be replaced almost every 4 months.
Has anyone heard about or used this? If you spend $80 for the unit, and about $100 a year in replacement cartridges, is a gas system cheaper in long run?

Amazon.com: Sicce CO2 Life 1 CO2 Injection System, 40gal: Pet Supplies

Thanks, 
Jerry


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

And in 2 years you could have bought a system and only spend up to 25 -30 a year for refils.


----------



## Hannah_wc (May 21, 2012)

or watch youtube and make your own with pop bottles and yeast and sugar


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have ordered one to try l hope it work good. will let you know. I ordered the 75 gallon one. I'm going to use it in my 20 gallon tank. ill use it for a couple week and if it don't work ill send it back for a refund. I can only find one review on it. I thought by buying the bigger one the carbon might last longer between changes. if it don't work ill go with a 20lbs co2 tank. anyone using this sicce unit please let me know how its doing in your tank. Thanks All.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

They use one of those at our local LFS. Aparently, the cartridge lasted them for more than a year.
Sicce's a good manufacturer and it does what it says on the box but it might take a while to set the right CO2 levels.
Seeing as I have too much CO2 with my yeast solution with my 15g... you could easily achieve the same spending $10 a year on sugar and yeast for a 20g - but then it wouldn't be as pretty...
To set it right, you'd need a drop checker.
cb


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

ive been using it sence july and now just replaced my first refill.it was about $30 at my petstore.so far it works very good.i know there is a cheaper way but i like everything in one unit.im using the 75 gallon one in my 20 gallon.i tought the carbon block would last longer.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

rtmaston said:


> ive been using it sence july and now just replaced my first refill.it was about $30 at my petstore.so far it works very good.i know there is a cheaper way but i like everything in one unit.im using the 75 gallon one in my 20 gallon.i tought the carbon block would last longer.


Are you using a drop checker?


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

I just bought one of the Sicce units, however I bought the smaller unit to try it on a 35 gallon. The tank is not heavily planted, but I want to see if I can get away from using Excel or any liquid co2 substitutes. I just got it yesterday, but I am leaving town for bit and don't want leave it unattended. Did you notice any changes in your water chemistry using this system? Also a bit of advice Kensfish.com now carries them and the refills, they are quit a bit cheaper than LFS.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i am using a drop checker.it does take several days to get the right amount.you need to start on low all the way down for a few days.then turn it up a notch at a time about every 3 days til you get what you want.it could take a week or so.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

rtmaston said:


> i am using a drop checker.it does take several days to get the right amount.you need to start on low all the way down for a few days.then turn it up a notch at a time about every 3 days til you get what you want.it could take a week or so.


Several days? I don't understand that. Your plants will not intake CO2 except when the light is on. Standard way to run CO2 is to put it on a timer that coincides with your lighting timer, both on and off. 

The reason I asked if you were using a drop checker is because I wanted to know if you were reaching desired levels (green on the drop checker) within your lighting period. If it is not capable of doing that then this thing is just a step above a DIY yeast type CO2, but much more the cost. 

Have you tried turning up the output and running for shorter periods of time?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmmmmm....interesting.

My take on things is that it is too costly compared to a pressurized system. Granted initial cost of SICCE v. Pressurized will be cheaper (for the most part), end game will have it costing more due to the refill cartridges.

I still use DIY for all my tanks < 20g. I will eventually convert them all over to pressurized when the fish room is done though.



clep.berry said:


> Seeing as I have too much CO2 with my yeast solution with my 15g...


Now this intrigues me as well. I can occassionally turn a DC yellow on a 10 with my modified mix. Do tell more on how you have too much CO2 in a 15g? Multiple bottles maybe?


----------

